# Where/how are you storing your grooming supplies?...



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

What do you store your grooming supplies in? especially those you use on a very regular basis?

Right now i have 1 small easily accessable box for combs/brushes/scissors/detangling gel, 

then another box of tear stain pads and solutions, eye drops, teeth pads,

then another for the clippers, and the clipper accessories etc. which holds other stuff too, dog related but not grooming related...

ACK! Very inconvenient. Hoping for some ideas.

(shamp and conditioner are in the bathroom, so that's fine)


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

There's a company called Thirty One (Home | Thirty-One Gifts | Thirty-One Catalog Purses Totes Bags) that has tons of different size totes. I've got a small bag for the everyday supplies and a bigger one for the other stuff. They are a company that does those home shows, but you can probably find a rep nearby to purchase from.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a little tote for carting stuff with me, but at home I keep a set of plastic drawers next to the grooming table. Like this:
Sterilite 5 Drawer Storage Cart White Set of 2 : Target


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have 3 Malts and I bought a baby changing table which is perfect for grooming and has shelves underneath so everything is at my fingertips.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Purchased my supply holder at Joanne Fabrics craft section of the store. It has many compartments & holds alot, great for travel! Good luck in your search.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

aprilb said:


> I have 3 Malts and I bought a baby changing table which is perfect for grooming and has shelves underneath so everything is at my fingertips.


What a great idea April!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:chili: I have a baby bag always packed up for tavel that i keep in my closet but i have a whole file cabinet :HistericalSmiley: yep i need an entire cabinet full of all their grooming supplies, clothes etc. I keep the cabinet in the garage next to their grooming table. The only thing i constantly move is their shampoo and conditioner when i bathe them and their face cleaner in the kitchen sink :thumbsup:


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

ann80 said:


> Purchased my supply holder at Joanne Fabrics craft section of the store. It has many compartments & holds alot, great for travel! Good luck in your search.


Gosh, that looks great. Arrgh, we don't have a Joanne's here, or any similar store really cuz i live in nyc. . And i love that it's pink. I buy mostly blue or green for Toby cuz he's a boy, but when it's technically for me (as oppose to a brush or comb that actually combs his hair) then it can be pink, one of my fave colors. 

I'll check the website and figure out if this could work.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

That is similar to the Thirty One bags so check that website too, they have tons of colors. That Joanns bag is really cute though - I may have to get one for my sewing supplies!


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

I bought a small cabinet that has a door and a drawer. The door part has all the pee pee pads, and a shelf that I have a basket with the shampoo/conditioner and spray stuff. Next to it I keep a basket with the bags of treats. The drawer has the brushes/combs and the leashes as well as his few shirts I bought so far. I am sure we will outgrow the "clothes" part here soon, but for now it works (and it looks so nice in my dinette where his xpen is). I will take a pic in a little while.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Hobby Lobby has similar bags.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow!* Y'all* are fancy with your storage methods! (Celeta, is that the right y'all spelling???  ) 

I groom Obi on a large square pillow that I place on the washer/dryer. I let him lay down while I brush him as he looks bored  We have cabinets above our washer/dryer and his grooming supplies take up the bottom shelf and his food, etc... are kept on the top shelf. I keep his shampoo/conditioner and bath supplies in the bathroom sink cabinet.

I'm going to look into all these fun storage options for on-the-go - thanks, you guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> Wow!* Y'all* are fancy with your storage methods! (Celeta, is that the right y'all spelling???  )
> 
> I groom Obi on a large square pillow that I place on the washer/dryer. I let him lay down while I brush him as he looks bored  We have cabinets above our washer/dryer and his grooming supplies take up the bottom shelf and his food, etc... are kept on the top shelf. I keep his shampoo/conditioner and bath supplies in the bathroom sink cabinet.
> 
> I'm going to look into all these fun storage options for on-the-go - thanks, you guys! :thumbsup:


. I groom mr. tobes on an ironing board. It's my makeshift grooming table.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am embarrassed, I store mine in two large baggies in the well of a table next to my Easy-Boy chair. That way while we are watching TV, I can just pull them out and brush Lucky while he is on my lap - oh well - what do you expect from a man.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

tobysmom said:


> Gosh, that looks great. Arrgh, we don't have a Joanne's here, or any similar store really cuz i live in nyc. . And i love that it's pink. I buy mostly blue or green for Toby cuz he's a boy, but when it's technically for me (as oppose to a brush or comb that actually combs his hair) then it can be pink, one of my fave colors.
> 
> I'll check the website and figure out if this could work.



Joann fabrics is on line too. But you could find one easily on Ebay...
I have one in black,I picked up a few years ago. I also have that 5 drawer sterlite storage unit too.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

StevieB said:


> There's a company called Thirty One (Home | Thirty-One Gifts | Thirty-One Catalog Purses Totes Bags) that has tons of different size totes. I've got a small bag for the everyday supplies and a bigger one for the other stuff. They are a company that does those home shows, but you can probably find a rep nearby to purchase from.


I had to laugh when I saw your post. I was going to send her a PM. Was afraid if I put the link it would be looked at as advertising since it is my daughter's website.

http://www.mythirtyone.com/valerierawson/

You might want to find somebody closer to you. My daughter is in Arizona. But it gives you an idea what they have.


----------

